# Tell me how to do it. 41 Newbie to Everything



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! I am new here and trying to navigate this forum...

This is my short story...

I am 41 years old... will be 42 in couple of months. Had miscarriage at 8 weeks 13 years ago.

I went to my GP and express my concern of trying to get pregnant on and off for 3 years.
My GP asked me standard questions like how long we've been trying to get pregnant, what's my menstrual cycle etc.
GP then told me he will send me for some tests - ultrasound of pelvis and blood test on 3rd and 21st day from 1st menstruation (if that makes sense) then send me away and told me to come back once I've done these tests. my appointment with him finished within 12 mins which I was not really happy about as I now have to wait longer. With my age and situation i do not have time to be mess about. i do not want to be put aside because I am not familiar and have no guidance in situation like this.

Everything is new to me and would like to hear some input in regards to this type of treatment.
I would like to know and will be happy to hear from anyone who is willing to share their experience - what are the normal procedures in NHS (live in Enfield) and what to expect which my gp did not talk about.

Oh did I say I am really glad to come across this site


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Jazz 
At your age there will be very little the NHS will do apart from basic blood tests.  The blood tests the GP will do are day 3 FSH and LH plus day 21 progesterone.  You will not be eligible for IVF on NHS at your age.  You would be best booking fertility assessment with a private clinic to have a pelvic ultrasounds scan USS to look at your antral follicle count (AFC) with blood test for AMH.  This will give an idea of of IVF would be suitable you.  Once these basic tests are done then you would need to chose a clinic here or abroad.  Some clinics specialise in older ladies so if you ask on here others will suggest clinics for you.  

TCCx


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Merlin13 said:


> Hi Jazz welcome and good luck! There's lots of useful info on this site so I hope it all helps
> 
> Some people have IVF at local clinics, others go abroad, which can actually be cheaper. You may want to think about having yourselves tested for as much as possible (on NHS if you can) so you know what your levels are etc. Some clinics recommend PGS (pre genetic screening of embryos), to prevent miscarriages.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck! xx


Hi Merlin13! Thank you for your reply.

Do you have any idea how much it cost here in the UK? how much it cost abroad?
What kind of tests do I need to ask from my gp?
do you know if i can get PGS in NHS?
i am not good in talking and asking so will need a lot of input.


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Jazz, sorry to hear your GP didn't start any investigations earlier which now probably will result in you losing out on NHS funded treatment. 
There is lots of useful information on this board and depending on whereabouts you are in the country I would contact some clinics and maybe attend some information sessions. It's difficult to say how much treatment will cost since it depends on your situation and on the additional 'add-ons' you might need. As a rough estimate I would say that as a minimum standard IVF costs around 4K in the UK. In general it works our cheaper to go abroad. Did you already do the basic testing your GP send you for?
I'm pretty sure PGS isn't available on the NHS but it might also not be something you need. I know it's all a minefield of information and choices but eventually you will get your head around it, I promise! x


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Tincancat said:


> Hi Jazz
> At your age there will be very little the NHS will do apart from basic blood tests. The blood tests the GP will do are day 3 FSH and LH plus day 21 progesterone. You will not be eligible for IVF on NHS at your age. You would be best booking fertility assessment with a private clinic to have a pelvic ultrasounds scan USS to look at your antral follicle count (AFC) with blood test for AMH. This will give an idea of of IVF would be suitable you. Once these basic tests are done then you would need to chose a clinic here or abroad. Some clinics specialise in older ladies so if you ask on here others will suggest clinics for you.
> 
> TCCx


Hi Tinacncat! Thank you for your reply.

If NHS cannot do much for me with regards to my age, then what can it do to help me? 
I remember my gp mentioned during my recent appointment that I was not qualified for IVF because of my age but nobody mentioned it to me 3 or 5 years back when I keep going back to my surgery (diff doctors) asking about chances of getting pregnant. they just played it down and send me away telling me to try harder or maybe the timing is not great or i was under stress etc.

with my recent appointment with my gp he ordered ultrasound of pelvic but did not mention AFC and AMF. Should I go back to my gp and ask for these whilst I am waiting for appointment to come thru post?

I'm thinking by the end of this year that i will get pregnant (really desperate) or at least in progress.


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry to say but chances are you will probably wait ages for your appointment for the scan etc. I hope you don't have to, but when I was finally referred by the GP I was given an appointment for about 4 months later for the gynae investigations and then had to wait another 3 months before I was able to get the results (!) due to lack of appointments/how busy they are. Similar to you I was too old to get treatment on the NHS so after the tests they were willing to do they told me they thought IVF was the best option and then discharged me and I was on my own with it. 

So personally if I was you and you can afford it, unless you are given an appointment quickly through the NHS, I would just go and have fertility investigations done privately because at our age time is of the essence and you will have to pay anyway if you decide to go for fertility treatment. It is better to know the state of your fertility and your options as soon as you can so you can make some decisions. But at the same time, your partner (assuming you have one and aren't looking to go it alone) also needs to be checked out. It is pretty straightforward to get a sperm test done through the GP, so I would get your partner to book in for that ASAP as that will save some money. About a 1/3 of fertility issues these days are male related so don't just assume it's down to you that you haven't got pregnant thus far. 

I know it can feel overwhelming but the main thing is you are starting to take action and hopefully once you know the state of things you can decide what you want to do next. This forum is very helpful and there is lots of information and advice available.


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

I had the AMH and AFC done through NHS so I think it depends on the hospital. And they knew they weren't going to give me treatment when I had the tests done as I was already too old. I think maybe the consultant felt a bit sorry for me though as the GP hadn't told me I wouldn't be eligible for treatment and they said he should have done - so perhaps it's not standard. That was through Hammersmith. But as I said, it took forever to see them and get the results and had I known I would have gone private from the outset.


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Jazz, as the other ladies on here have said, the NHS will do nothing for you. The few tests you could get from them ( FSH/progesterone/oestrogen) are not that expensive done privately and I think your priority should be getting going as quick as you possibly can - which means going private. Where are you based? there are some very good places in London that can get you started with initial tests/prognosis and then you will know what you are dealing with.


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi 

Sorry you find yourself in this situation. It's all very overwhelming at the beginning but the ladies have given you good advice as to where to start. I think that different NHS trusts offer different things. Even as an NHS-funded patient, when I had all my initial tests done back in 2012 the AMH test was a private one. There seems to be different experiences when it comes to seeing GPs too. Some are very understanding and will offer lots of testing on the NHS while others don't know a great deal about infertility and won't help out much. I was lucky that my GP ran a lot of the initial tests for me and DH but I'm not sure if that was because we were eligible for funding or else because we both had obvious reasons for being unable to conceive naturally. 

As the other ladies have said, if you aren't eligible for funding I'd definitely have tests done privately as soon as possible if this is financially doable for you. Unfortunately, in the early stages it is a case of running multiple tests (on you and your partner) to enable the drs to get a clear picture of what issues may need addressing. It's extremely frustrating and I understand that that frustration is even greater when age is against us. However, as hard as it is it will take some time to run the tests and find suitable medications even if you go privately (although of course getting appointments etc will be so much quicker than on the NHS). Interestingly I went to a private pathology lab to have my Beta levels done and discovered that they ran all manner of fertility blood tests. I've also seen practices in the past who offer 'MOT fertility tests' that give you a basic idea of your fertility levels. Maybe try Googling for some ideas? These routes don't require you to attend a particular IVF clinic and you can self-refer. I don't know where you're based but the pathology lab I used was in the Midlands so just PM me if you want their contact details. There is also the Doctors Laboratory in London that runs a lot of fertility-related tests. 

As has been said, you're taking positive steps to fufil your dream and as you start you'll learn more about the process of IVF and what other tests may be suitable for you. There is loads of info on this site and advice from those of us who have been where you're at now. It is very daunting but keep positive that you're moving in the right direction to achieve your longed for baby. As so very hard as it is, try not to put pressure on yourself to get pregnant by a certain date. Just take one step at a time as this will make the process more manageable. 

Keep asking questions and you'll receive lots of support on your journey from this forum.

Best wishes

x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Jazz,

I know how overwhelming it is when you are just starting out with the clock ticking   

The other ladies have given you really good advice.  I just wanted to add something else into the mix!  I would really advise asking your GP to run a few basic tests which may indicate other issues to do with fertility etc.  I notice you sadly had a miscarriage when you were younger, and that may indicate other issues?

If you have a nice GP, they can do quite a few tests which would include:-

Thyroid, TSH must be between 1 and 2.  Lots of GPs think up to 4 or 5 is ok but it isn't for fertility.  We often have issues with our thryoids as we get a bit older.  Also do T3, T4 and antithyroid antibodies.
Basic clotting panel e.g. Factor V Leiden, APS, anticardiolipins etc.
Infection you and DH e.g. Ureasplasma, mycoplasma and chlamydia
Autoimmune - antinuclear antibodies, rheumatoid factor
Insulin resistance.
Vitamin D levels

All of these can affect fertility.  You can pay for these of course, but I found my GP willing to do them for me.

Don't forget sperm (as mentioned before) and your uterus (e.g. no fibroids, polyps etc).

So sorry to bombard you - you may want to look at this stuff once you get underway.  I always mention it as I had issues which were only discovered too late to use my own eggs and also caused 3 donor egg miscarriages.

Best of luck to you,
D xxx


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Kieke said:


> Hi Jazz, sorry to hear your GP didn't start any investigations earlier which now probably will result in you losing out on NHS funded treatment.
> There is lots of useful information on this board and depending on whereabouts you are in the country I would contact some clinics and maybe attend some information sessions. It's difficult to say how much treatment will cost since it depends on your situation and on the additional 'add-ons' you might need. As a rough estimate I would say that as a minimum standard IVF costs around 4K in the UK. In general it works our cheaper to go abroad. Did you already do the basic testing your GP send you for?
> I'm pretty sure PGS isn't available on the NHS but it might also not be something you need. I know it's all a minefield of information and choices but eventually you will get your head around it, I promise! x


Hi Kieke

Thank you for your reply.

You mentioned 4K IVF costs in UK. Is that for the basic only? or is that for everything?
Do you have any idea how much it costs abroad? and where?


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

daisyg said:


> Hi Jazz,
> 
> I know how overwhelming it is when you are just starting out with the clock ticking
> 
> ...


Hi D,

Thank you for your reply.

These are what my GP requested for me to be tested:
prolactin
FSH
TFT (T4 TSH)
UE GFR
testosterone
LH
LFT (excl GGT)
full blood count
Hb electrophoresis
syphilis abs
rubella immunity scr
HIV 1/2 Ag/Ab
Chronic hepatitis scr
are these good enough?

also i just read on the request form that i have adenonyosis which I am not aware of.

Im glad that your Gp did the tests that you mentioned for you. May I ask how you ask your GP to do those tests that you mentioned?

I have asked my donor (my ex) about the semen test and he is okay with it. I am hopeful that he will have the courage to ask his GP about it.


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Hopefulshell said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry you find yourself in this situation. It's all very overwhelming at the beginning but the ladies have given you good advice as to where to start. I think that different NHS trusts offer different things. Even as an NHS-funded patient, when I had all my initial tests done back in 2012 the AMH test was a private one. There seems to be different experiences when it comes to seeing GPs too. Some are very understanding and will offer lots of testing on the NHS while others don't know a great deal about infertility and won't help out much. I was lucky that my GP ran a lot of the initial tests for me and DH but I'm not sure if that was because we were eligible for funding or else because we both had obvious reasons for being unable to conceive naturally.
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Poppy41London said:


> Sorry to say but chances are you will probably wait ages for your appointment for the scan etc. I hope you don't have to, but when I was finally referred by the GP I was given an appointment for about 4 months later for the gynae investigations and then had to wait another 3 months before I was able to get the results (!) due to lack of appointments/how busy they are. Similar to you I was too old to get treatment on the NHS so after the tests they were willing to do they told me they thought IVF was the best option and then discharged me and I was on my own with it.
> 
> So personally if I was you and you can afford it, unless you are given an appointment quickly through the NHS, I would just go and have fertility investigations done privately because at our age time is of the essence and you will have to pay anyway if you decide to go for fertility treatment. It is better to know the state of your fertility and your options as soon as you can so you can make some decisions. But at the same time, your partner (assuming you have one and aren't looking to go it alone) also needs to be checked out. It is pretty straightforward to get a sperm test done through the GP, so I would get your partner to book in for that ASAP as that will save some money. About a 1/3 of fertility issues these days are male related so don't just assume it's down to you that you haven't got pregnant thus far.
> 
> I know it can feel overwhelming but the main thing is you are starting to take action and hopefully once you know the state of things you can decide what you want to do next. This forum is very helpful and there is lots of information and advice available.





Poppy41London said:


> I had the AMH and AFC done through NHS so I think it depends on the hospital. And they knew they weren't going to give me treatment when I had the tests done as I was already too old. I think maybe the consultant felt a bit sorry for me though as the GP hadn't told me I wouldn't be eligible for treatment and they said he should have done - so perhaps it's not standard. That was through Hammersmith. But as I said, it took forever to see them and get the results and had I known I would have gone private from the outset.


Hi Poppy!

Thank you for your reply.

I asked my Gp about the waiting time to see specialist and he said few weeks and that specialist clinic see patients pretty quickly. Well i would like to believe that this is true since i went home with hope in my heart but after reading in here about nhs waiting time, my hope is becoming cloudy the minute.

unfortunately, I do not have money to go private treatment and i am doing this on my own. My ex will be the donor and he already have a baby with someone else. so i am thinking that the problem would more likely on me.


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Saska said:


> Jazz, as the other ladies on here have said, the NHS will do nothing for you. The few tests you could get from them ( FSH/progesterone/oestrogen) are not that expensive done privately and I think your priority should be getting going as quick as you possibly can - which means going private. Where are you based? there are some very good places in London that can get you started with initial tests/prognosis and then you will know what you are dealing with.


Hi Saska,

Thank you for your reply.

I am based in north london. 
I would really appreciate it if you can let me know where about in London and the costs? I would like to have an idea how much money i will need.


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah well, if the GP said a few weeks hopefully that is the case. Your GP sounds fairly helpful so that's good - mine certainly isn't. If you don't get an appointment quickly then maybe you can just follow up with them again, but for now, a few weeks won't make a big difference.

If you can't afford treatment though and your ex is going to be the donor, are you hoping to do IUI insemination at home using a syringe? Or you mean that you can't afford to pay for the investigations yourself but will find the money somehow for the actual treatment? Just wondered - but maybe you are still in some kind of relationship so hoping pregnancy can still happen naturally with planning. 

IUI treatment is a fair bit cheaper than IVF though in case you do need treatment and that is considered a suitable option - so worth asking about that when you get your test results if they say you need to proceed with fertility treatment. You still wouldn't be able to get that through the NHS but you can at least ask their opinion. If you get your ex to have the sperm test through his GP, I would bring a copy of those results to your appointment when you have your tests as they usually ask to see those too to help work out what the issue might be.

Good luck and let us know how you get on. X


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Regrettably private testing and tx is expensive and having multiple tests can quickly add up   If you are in a position to have maybe just one or two extra private tests done then you're well placed in London to have easy access to lots of specialist fertility clinics and centres. 

It sounds positive news that your GP is accommodating so hopefully will give you a good start by providing basic tests on the NHS. 

Best of luck X


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Poppy41London said:


> Ah well, if the GP said a few weeks hopefully that is the case. Your GP sounds fairly helpful so that's good - mine certainly isn't. If you don't get an appointment quickly then maybe you can just follow up with them again, but for now, a few weeks won't make a big difference.
> 
> If you can't afford treatment though and your ex is going to be the donor, are you hoping to do IUI insemination at home using a syringe? Or you mean that you can't afford to pay for the investigations yourself but will find the money somehow for the actual treatment? Just wondered - but maybe you are still in some kind of relationship so hoping pregnancy can still happen naturally with planning.
> 
> ...


Hi Poppy!

Thank you for your reply.
I do not have money for investigations and treatment but i am hoping to find a way to fund it. I hope my GP will offer me test for AMH. How to persuade GP to do it?

as of now, I do not know how my ex and i will do it. I am just happy with the knowledge that he is a willing donor. he really wanted me to have a baby. it doesn't matter to him if its with him or someone else so i am positive that he will go through with it. And I am not expecting him to help me financially.

things are pretty vague still but i am trying to read and understand as much as i can. I am also happy to read the messages here. a lot of new terms and abbreviations to know and understand meaning and remembering it. one thing I find strange some people will discuss treatment or expenses but would not indicate numbers cos it would be nice to know how much estimate.

Do you have any idea where in london I can get 'MOT fertility' and how much it usually cost?


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Hopefulshell said:


> Regrettably private testing and tx is expensive and having multiple tests can quickly add up  If you are in a position to have maybe just one or two extra private tests done then you're well placed in London to have easy access to lots of specialist fertility clinics and centres.
> 
> It sounds positive news that your GP is accommodating so hopefully will give you a good start by providing basic tests on the NHS.
> 
> Best of luck X


Hi Hopefulshell

Thank you for your reply.

I am hoping my GP will send me for AMH. Do you know if they do it in NHS? I read in here that is a vital test to check my fertility or egg reserve? am i right? how much does it cost privately?

Do you have any idea where in london can i find a good fertility clinic and how much?


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi everyone

my gp wanted me to have blood test on my day 3-5 period and on day 21.
But since it was past day 3-5 of my period he told me to wait for my next period.
Is it okay for me then to have my blood test on day 21 of this period/cycle? and then have the day 3-5 in the next cycle?
or do i have to do it together in the same period/cycle? 

I hope i make sense. I am asking cos i do not want to wait for another 21 days of my next period and delay whatever as i really wanted to be refer to specialist sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi jazz

The best place to research London based clinics is in the regional section for London, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

You'd also find more information about all the different tests etc in the fertility investigation section, if you'd like a link there too let me know.

Dory 
Xxx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

That plan for blood tests is fine Jazz 
They often send you for 2 lots of 21 day bloods to check ovulation so would get different cycles then for the day 3-5 bloods compared to day 21 bloods if doing twice.
TCCx


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Jazz, I also live in north London. I have used three clinics, CRGH, ARGC and FGA. I would recommend CRGH as a first port of call. The other two clinics are very heavy on immunes and you may not need this. If you do, I believe dr Quenby runs an NHS clinic. It's out of town but meant to be excellent. You can ask for a referral now from your GP so you are on the waiting list. 

In terms of asking your GP just be upfront. Tell him your situation and hopefully you will find someone with compassion.


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Saska said:


> Jazz, I also live in north London. I have used three clinics, CRGH, ARGC and FGA. I would recommend CRGH as a first port of call. The other two clinics are very heavy on immunes and you may not need this. If you do, I believe dr Quenby runs an NHS clinic. It's out of town but meant to be excellent. You can ask for a referral now from your GP so you are on the waiting list.
> 
> In terms of asking your GP just be upfront. Tell him your situation and hopefully you will find someone with compassion.


Hi Saska!

Thank you for your reply. i will keep Dr Quenby in mind. did you go and see him?

What do you mean by ' you can ask for a referral now from you GP so you are on the waiting list?


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Tincancat said:


> That plan for blood tests is fine Jazz
> They often send you for 2 lots of 21 day bloods to check ovulation so would get different cycles then for the day 3-5 bloods compared to day 21 bloods if doing twice.
> TCCx


Hi Tincancat!

Thank you for your reply.

You mean to say my Gp will send me on day 21 blood twice?? that's a long wait...is that normal routine? or they just want to prolonged the process of referral to specialist so pt will eventually give up.

i have now found out that Gp requested Ultrasound pelvis transabdominal and transvaginal. fingers crossed it will be by the end of this week.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes some GP ask for day 21 bloods twice to check ovulation.
TCCx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Jazz

Apologies, I've only just seen your question to me about AMH. You are correct in saying that it is an important early test to have as combined with your hormone tests (the ones I think your GP is doing for you during your period?) will give you a good indication of your ovarian reserve ie how many eggs you have left.

Even as an NHS funded patient I had to pay for the AMH test as it's a private test I'm afraid. I had all my initial investigations done in Cambridge by my referring hospital so I don't have any knowledge of London clinics for this. I'm sure other ladies can suggest somewhere close to your home. I had my test done in 2012 and paid £200 for it.

I can sense your frustration waiting for tests and results and we all emphathise with you as it's horrible when you just want to get started. It will take time to get the tests done and collate the results even if you're having them done privately. I'm sure your GP will action things as soon as they can to avoid unnecessary delays but the downside of having tests for 'free' on the NHS will mean it takes time to get all the tests done and the results back. As I mentioned before, don't put pressure on yourself to get pregnant by a set date. With assisted conception sadly no one can tell you when this will be but try to be patient (I know it's hard) and keep positive that your day will come when you fulfil your dream of becoming a mum 

In the meantime you're doing all you can. It's a steep learning curve trying to get your head around all the tests and abbreviations etc but things will fall into place as you go through the process. Most of us have learnt as we've gone along and been guided by the health professionals.

Best of luck.

X


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

What a supportive thread this is! Jazz you will find the over 40s section helpful too as you navigate your way through treatment and tests, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0. This section is the welcome section so not really designed for ongoing chat but I can move this across to another area if you'd like or you can start a new thread in any specific section, just let me know 

Thanks

Dory
Xx


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Jazz, I did not see Dr Q but only because I never had two months when I wasn't on steroids or pregnant. She likes to see you when you have had two periods without steroids. Ask your GP to refer you to Dr Q clinic now. There is a 4 month waiting list for NHS.


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Jazz, you mention not wanting to wait too long for referral to a specialist but I think at your age unfortunately you may not be referred anyway because you won't be eligible for any treatment for fertility through the NHS. You may be referred to gynaecology if there are any issues identified like possible cysts, but you are very unlikely to be referred for fertility treatment of any kind. That will need to happen privately and you don't need an NHS referral for that. 

But if you get copies of your test results you can take those with you to a private clinic and they may be happy to use them without doing the tests again themselves. It's frustrating and feels unfair that there is an age cutoff, I am in the same boat, but it's just how it is unfortunately. 

Like someone else mentioned, the over 40's board is a good source of information and chat with loads of topics covered. See you over there! X


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, jazzconfused! Welcome to the crowd but I'm sorry you're among us. Here are some thoughts on the point. 
Unless there are reasons that may put you at high risk of infertility, (such as cancer treatment) you'll usually only be considered for infertility investigations and treatment. If you've been trying for a baby for at least a year without becoming pregnant. 
If appropriate, your GP can refer you to a fertility specialist at an NHS hospital or fertility clinic. 
The specialist will ask about your fertility history, and may carry out a physical examination. 
You may have tests to check the levels of hormones in your blood and how well your ovaries are working. You may also have an ultrasound scan or X-ray to see if there are any blockages or structural problems. 
Your partner may be asked for a semen sample to test sperm quality. 
If IVF is the best treatment for you, the specialist will refer you to an assisted conception unit. 
Once you're accepted for treatment at the assisted conception unit, you and your partner will have blood tests for HIV, hepatitis B and hepatitis C, and to check if you're immune to rubella. Your cervical screening tests should also be up to date. 
The specialist will investigate the amount of eggs in your body and their quality (your ovarian reserve) to estimate how your ovaries will respond to IVF treatment. 
This can be assessed by measuring a substance called anti-mullerian hormone (AMH) in your blood, or by counting the number of egg-containing follicles, known as your antral follicle count (AFC), using a vaginal ultrasound scan. 
Your specialist will then discuss your treatment plan with you in detail and talk to you about any support or guidance you may find helpful.” 
Hope, this may help you. Wish you all the best


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the replies. i appreciate all the direct to the point answer and informations. i am sorry it took me awhile to reply as i was busy. looking for a new job as well.

here is my update.
i went for ultrasound. it was done like scanning a baby from outside my belly not thru vagina. i do not know if there is difference but the gp said really doesn't make any difference. found out I have adenomyosis and there is no treatment according to my gp.

the day 21 blood test did not say i was ovulating - gp said maybe i had blood text done early thats why it doesn't show. well, my period varies between 29 - 32 days he did not ask and did not explained that ideally, it should be 7 days before next period.  so he sent me for another day 21 blood test or 7 days before next period.

i did asked for AMH to which he said is not available thru nhs and he said it is not really a reliable indicator and told me he will do another blood test similar to AMH to which he included in my 21 blood test. progesterone,FSH,TFT T4 TSH,LH

i did asked gp if i can be referred now to a specialist whilst waiting for another round of blood test on my day 21 and expressed to him that i am worried that these will take longer for me as I will be turning 42 by june therefore another digit to my age and further delayed referral and treatment of what can be now be done.. he just told me that he has to have these test results before he can refer me otherwise my case will just be turn down as being in complete.

although he did mentioned that if i am not ovulating it will be easier to treat with just medications. is this true?


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi 

It's good to read that you've made some great progress with the initial tests. Your GP has run a lot for you so it seems you've got a good doctor on your side. He does indeed need to wait for all your test results to come back in order to make his diagnosis/recommendation. 

An abdominal scan was obviously sufficient in picking up your particular issue which I'm sorry to hear about. I had an abdominal scan to confirm I had polycystic ovaries - a transvaginal one wasn't necessary as it was quite clear on a tummy scan. 

When I first went to see my GP about having irregular cycles/ovulation she told me that an ovulation drug (Clomid) may be all I needed. Unfortunately, when all our results came back it turned out that ICSI was our only option. Hopefully your results won't necessitate you going through the complete IVF process with your partner. 

Once you have all the results back you can then ask questions to ladies on the different threads e.g. IUI, Clomid, ICSI, etc. to gain a better understanding of the next steps in your specific tx journey. 

You've made a very good start in quite a short space of time so try to be encouraged that you're on your way to getting the help you need.

x


----------



## jazzconfused (Apr 19, 2016)

Hopefulshell said:


> Hi
> 
> It's good to read that you've made some great progress with the initial tests. Your GP has run a lot for you so it seems you've got a good doctor on your side. He does indeed need to wait for all your test results to come back in order to make his diagnosis/recommendation.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply Hopefulshell!
I know that with my age (turning 42 in june) i am not entitled for IVF thru nhs... what treatment entitlement can i get from nhs for free?
do i need a specialist doctor to start me on medication to help me ovulate?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi ladies

I'm just moving this over to over 40s so you can continue to chat as it's become a really supportive thread.

Dory 
Xx


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I just joined and today I put up my first post on the introduction thread.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346059.0

I'm 38, live in Enfield too and awaiting an appointment to see a Gyne for fibroid treatment.
Seeing the posts about fertility are there any tests I can take advantage of now?
Just so I know how things are down there. 
How long will it take to the actual procedure?

Thanks.


----------



## wren900 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi Jazzconfused

We are almost exactly the same age and in a similar situation. I will be 42 in 6 weeks so there is no help from my doctor and the NHS as i have been trying to get pregnant naturally and i thought it was just a matter of time by the time i raised the issue with the doctor she said it is too late for me to be referred to a fertility clinic. I did manage  to get may bloods done, i was told they came back fine and i asked for a print out and went home and read it but it says antenatal blood at the tops and in 2 sections it says contact my midwife so i must have got the wrong results completely. I find the NHS very time wasting i have been given very little support one doctor even made me cry. Im considering having IUI my husband is fine with that but im still hanging on the the hope of conceiving naturally. Its hard not to obsess about it all x


----------

